
What’s Next for Agricultural Drones? - rmason
https://www.precisionag.com/in-field-technologies/drones-uavs/whats-next-for-agricultural-drones/
======
rmason
I've know several drone companies in the last twenty years that were waiting
for BVLOS in order to work doing remote sensing work for farmers. Sadly they
all went out of business while still waiting.

A Michigan company has failed for over a year trying to get a permit to test
on a limited scale in a very rural area. It's all very frustrating waiting for
government permission.

